# UMass Boston Police Communication Dispatcher II Job Posting



## Jmclain92 (8 mo ago)

UMass Boston Police is actively hiring 2 Communications Dispatchers. It is a great job, with excellent benefits, part of the state pension system, also you can earn a degree for free. If you have any questions feel free to email [email protected]. To apply for the job use the following link Careers at UMass Boston | Details - Communication Dispatcher II


*General Summary: *
The Dispatcher II position is an entry level, uniformed non-sworn, support position for the University Police Department. Under general supervision of the Dispatch Supervisor or the shift commander, the Dispatcher II will perform a variety of specialized support duties the Police Communication Center. Support duties may include: Operating a centralized computer aided dispatch system (CAD) to dispatch non-emergency and 911 calls for service to the campus community. This includes receiving, prioritizing, and transmitting first notification of calls for service for police, fire, and medical assistance from the campus community. The Dispatcher II will operate a fixed radio system, transmitting messages to multiple and portable units under strict rules and regulations. The Dispatcher II communicates via state and national criminal databases and is responsible for effective and accurate communications between campus law enforcement, the public, and external law enforcement agencies. Extensively documents actions and outcomes from all police, fire, and medical incidents occurring on campus into the CAD system; and perform related work as required. Regular use of judgement and discretion is necessary to set priorities, assess the importance of information and react quickly and effectively.
*Examples of Duties: *

Receives, prioritizes, transmits and documents first notification of calls for service for police, fire and medical assistance from the University community;
Acknowledges, records and dispatches appropriate Police, EHS, and Boston EMS and Fire Department to fire, intrusion and panic alarm calls received via outside alarm companies;
Receives, records and dispatches appropriate Police, EHS, vendor, and when applicable fire units to elevator and campus help phones;
Receives and disseminates information through various technologies, i.e., police radio broadcast system, teletype system, CJIS Web RMV and statewide police telecommunications;
Disseminates information to appropriate department personnel on routine and emergency incidents, complaints, crimes-in-progress and medical emergencies via radio, telephone, and LAN technologies;
Disseminates and records information provided to numerous federal, state, municipal law enforcement and other emergency response agencies at the scene of an incident;
Records and disseminates information to assist sworn personnel in the coordination of activities of law enforcement personnel who are engaged in significant, high-stress law enforcement and fire service actions such as high-speed chases, domestic abuse, medical assistance, natural disasters, motor vehicle accidents with injuries, psychological commitments, drug surveillance, restraining orders and search warrants, etc.; 
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations via computer aided dispatch (CAD) system;
Provides, at the direction and discretion of a senior command staff member, campus-wide critical emergency notifications system following established federal, state and Clery Act guidelines;
Disseminates and records information provided by other law enforcement agencies relative to missing or wanted individuals, criminal history checks, stolen property and sensitive intelligence such as drug interdiction and terrorist activities, etc., in a prompt fashion to appropriate department personnel;
Responds to requests for information from the public and other agencies, providing general, non-critical information concerning travel directions, general hazards, construction work, weather and road conditions;
Enters appropriate data records via Leaps/CJIS/NCIC systems to assure proper recording in compliance with state records retention standards;
Responds to requests for, and disseminates, student information retrieved via the University’s records program to appropriate department personnel;
Maintains a working knowledge of the University’s camera systems to provide assistance to investigating officer(s) when necessary, and to provide a visual means of monitoring areas impacted by emergencies, i.e. motor vehicle accidents and emergency weather conditions;
Maintains ability to retrieve previous radio transmissions or telephone calls through recording software and playback systems;
Keeps abreast and complies with all Police Communication Center guidelines, directives, announcements, special orders, policies and procedures;
Performs other related duties, consistent with position, as required.
*Qualifications: *
The incumbent must possess the ability to be certified by the Association of Public Safety Communications Officials (APCO) and must provide fingerprinting. The incumbent will be required to work a varied work schedule including but not limited to nights, weekends and holidays.

Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls;
Knowledge of the methods of operating mobile and fixed radio communications equipment;
Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing radio communications equipment;
Ability to use proper English grammar, both orally and in writing, clearly and distinctly;
Ability to understand, explain and apply rules, policies, procedures and guidelines;
Ability to give and follow oral and written instructions;
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals;
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures;
Ability to maintain accurate records;
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others;
Ability to deal tactfully with others;
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements;
Ability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations;
Ability to exercise sound judgment and discretion;
Strong commitment to customer service.
knowledge, skills, abilities:

Knowledge of Police Communication Center’s policies and procedures.
Knowledge of University and Department rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and directives.
Department In-Service training as deemed necessary to perform job requirements and gain new and advanced skills.
Considerable experience in the operation of radio systems, security and fire alarm monitoring systems and State and national databases.
Considerable experience in the operation of fire systems to monitor and record all campus fire and intrusion alarms.
Considerable experience in the operation of the alarm system to monitor all intrusions.
First Aid, CPR and APCO Basic Telecommunicator certifications.
Knowledge of the geographical layout of the University and area immediately surrounding the campus.
Proficiency in retrieving data from the University student and staff data banks.
Proficiency in entering and retrieving data from the national, state and local police database systems such as NCIC and IMC.
Minimum entrance requirements:

High School graduate or equivalent.
Knowledge of geographical directions (north, south east, west).
Typing/keyboarding skills
Computer skills including skills in handling multiple computer monitoring systems.
Ability to read and speak the English language in a clear and concise manner. 
Preferred Qualifications

Bachelor’s Degree
Previous experience with law enforcement or security dispatching
Bilingual background with fluency in Spanish or Vietnamese
Possession of a current APCO Basic Dispatch certificate
*Application Instructions: *
Please apply online with your resume, cover letter and list of three professional work references.
Review of candidates will begin following the application closing date.

Union: NEPBA Local 290

Grade:13

Staring Salary: 1,710.83 Biweekly plus shift deferentials


----------

